# ***The First Dragoneer***by M.R. Mathias ***43 pg. Fantasy Novella still FREE***



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

*The First Dragoneer* by M.R. Mathias *Post a comment or ask a question. I'll respond!*

* *Now with a 3 Chapter preview of "The Royal Dragoneers" included. *

*FREE Coupon for "The First Dragoneer"code:TT39Z this is only good for a few more days!*
 *Smashwords page link!* 










*SNIPPET!* 
His words abruptly stopped as a new sound carried toward them. It was a snort, a loud one. It was accompanied by the sound of rattling branches.
Brendly instantly went back into firing position; alert, prone and ready. 
March gave his nose a last second scratch as he put his arrow to the string. The sound of Bren's excited breathing was the last sound he heard before tuning the world out so that he could focus on the tree line. 
First it was a small doe, a yearling, March thought. Then two fawns, and another, larger doe appeared. With nervous darting eyes, the biggest of the four deer lowered its head and began to drink. Slowly the others followed suit. March was thrilled. He hoped that Bren would be patient. A buck was sure to present itself eventually.
Bren almost loosed his arrow on the larger doe, but at the last second thought better of it. He wanted a buck to show off to his dad, but his restraint was mostly due to the two awkward moving young fawns frolicking near their mother.
Suddenly, all four of the deer rose from the pool and froze in alarm. In a flash of movement, a big cracking sound erupted from behind them. They were off in a series of leaping bounds that carried them instantly out of sight and back into the forest.
Here he comes, March thought. He expected a wide heavy rack of antlers to emerge from the trees, announcing the leader of the herd. Instead, the creature that showed itself nearly stopped his heart.

As silently as he could, Brendly took in a deep breath as the magnificent beast stepped out of the tree line. Cautiously, yet with an air of arrogance, it moved into the clearing and looked around.

It was the white stag!

*The First Dragoneer*- 
When two young men go on a hunt that they know will probably be the last hunt of their youth, they decide they want it to be an unforgettable outting.
When they cross a ridge and leave the unprotected, unpatrolled boundary of their kingdom, they find a cavern that looks like it needs to be explored. 
Inside the cavern they find exactly what they were looking for. For residing in the darkened depths of this stoney hole is something that they will never forget...... 
That is, if they live long enough to remember it!

*The First Dragoneer*

-is the 43 page "Prequel Novella" to my up coming release "*The Royal Dragoneers*" (Which will be out in October)

please go see the numerous reviews this title has recieved at Amazon and get the preview.

Thanks,
M. R. Mathias

 Click for: [size=13pt]*The First Dragoneer Amazon US*

Click for: [size=13pt]*The First Dragoneer Amazon UK*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, M.R., and congratulations on your book!

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Your free thing on the sword and the dragon is longer than this story is.    But I have to admit the first three chapters are good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey you finally joined!  Did you get your Kindle yet?  Go look at the reviews of the different units on the other threads.


----------



## TGTC (Aug 11, 2010)

M.R., I have enjoyed reading "The First Dragoneer" sample and will follow-up with purchasing a copy. It sounds adventurous! I invite you to take a read of my new novel, "The Gift / The Curse" if you are into the sagas that deal with the challenges of immortals and non-immortals to co-exist. 

R.W.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php

follow this link R.W. and it will where you were asking earlier.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheap plugs are awesome  Don't you agree?


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey M.R.,      I posted my review for this on Amazon.com already.  I loved it.  If I had time I would paste my review here, but I have to go to work this morning.  I'll try to get to it this afternoon.  Other post readers should go see my review, and if you love a good fantasy story, read this one!  Fifty great satisying pages are way better than 2 or 300 mediocre ones.        KJReader


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kjreader--

About your review--we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here as they are easy enough to find on each book's page on Amazon.  However, it's good to hear that you enjoyed M.R.'s book!

Have a great day!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

kjreader said:


> Hey M.R., I posted my review for this on Amazon.com already. I loved it. If I had time I would paste my review here, but I have to go to work this morning. I'll try to get to it this afternoon. Other post readers should go see my review, and if you love a good fantasy story, read this one! Fifty great satisying pages are way better than 2 or 300 mediocre ones. KJReader


I saw it yesterday! Thank you!

@Betsy Do you ever sleep? LOL JK! (A "writers cafe" inside joke - see the post there)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

This might appeal to my daughter. She loves all things dragon. I'll pass it along to her.

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> This might appeal to my daughter. She loves all things dragon. I'll pass it along to her.
> 
> Sandy


She might like it! It has a slight bit of necessary gore and some chilling, even heart wrenching moments, but there is NO wenching around the taverns or profanity. It is safe for readers of all ages. But if you, or your daughter are into dragons, or fantasy in general, then you should like it. Hopefully a lot!


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> kjreader--
> 
> About your review--we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here as they are easy enough to find on each book's page on Amazon. However, it's good to hear that you enjoyed M.R.'s book!
> 
> ...


OK Sorry.... Everyone go read my review.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to reviewing this now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> I'm really looking forward to reviewing this now.


I cant wait to hear what you have to say about it! 
*"The First Dragoneer" just broke the top 100 in the amazon Fantasy / Anthology catagory! Click it below*


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations, I saw it--says you are #54.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Just curious--why is it in the Anthology category?
It's a short story, right?

Oh, well...congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

archer said:


> Just curious--why is it in the Anthology category?
> It's a short story, right?
> 
> Oh, well...congratulations!


Its in the mythology catagory too. top 25 in the other! WOW


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I wonder sometimes whether Amazon just sticks things wherever it wants in terms of category.
I know that my books were put into every category (in which they appear in rankings) were put there by me, but I have heard a couple other puzzled authors wondering why their books/stories appear in a given category. Interesting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

archer said:


> I wonder sometimes whether Amazon just sticks things wherever it wants in terms of category.
> I know that my books were put into every category (in which they appear in rankings) were put there by me, but I have heard a couple other puzzled authors wondering why their books/stories appear in a given category. Interesting.


I dont know why? Maybe because it is selling. How it got to those certain catagories I dont know, but I'm glad it did. Read it and you will see 'Archer' 
It might be catagorized by mistake, but it's not *selling* by mistake.

Go read the reviews.


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

The First Dragoneer is great I dont care if its classified as an auto repair manual!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

kjreader said:


> The First Dragoneer is great I dont care if its classified as an auto repair manual!


This is how its listed as of the time os this post! Thanks again for the great review!

#31 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies 
#89 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

archer said:


> I wonder sometimes whether Amazon just sticks things wherever it wants in terms of category.
> I know that my books were put into every category (in which they appear in rankings) were put there by me, but I have heard a couple other puzzled authors wondering why their books/stories appear in a given category. Interesting.


I've had big problems with that, especially in the UK store, where they have a randomizer to determine what category some of my bestsellers belong. You wouldn't have thought a copy and paste would be that hard. Not even talking about categories that are different between the stores (there are some) just normal ones, no copy!

Hey MRM! I did enjoy your "The Sword and the Dragon" but haven't checked out this thread's title yet.
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a (48 book page) Novella and no where as deep as "*The Sword and the Dragon*", but its a cool one night read! Plus I put the first two chapters of "*The Royal Dragoneers*" in for kicks and grins. Oddly the preview stayed the same when I added the twenty five extra pages to the end of the file. I thought it was 10% of the whole file, but Amazon left it at 10% of the original "*The First Dragoneer*" file.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Just did a review of this. 4 stars. It's up on Amazon and my blog if you'd care to check it out.

Cheers,
JB


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> Just did a review of this. 4 stars. It's up on Amazon and my blog if you'd care to check it out.
> 
> Cheers,
> JB


Just 4 stars  No really thats cool. I loved the in depth review. Thanks, and I am glad you enloyed the read!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Pleased to see this getting some top notch reviews


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

traceya said:


> Pleased to see this getting some top notch reviews


Well considering that my mom made one of them, there are only 4 reviews at Amazon. Since it is free at smashwords (with the coupon code) I am hoping too get some reviews there! (Mom's oppinions dont count according to some.)


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Well considering that my mom made one of them, there are only 4 reviews at Amazon. Since it is free at smashwords (with the coupon code) I am hoping too get some reviews there! *(Mom's oppinions dont count according to some.) *


Oh yes they do! My beloved mother, who sadly died two years ago, was my greatest and most honest critic - if, or rather when, I wrote something that was cr*p she was always the first to tell me. I miss her enormously because she truly was that rare family member - an honest one who gave an honest, even brutal opinion. So I think they do count.

My darling husband, Robbie, is nowhere near as brutal with my work as Mum used to be so now I have to farm it out to get good feedback  His only comment is usually a complaint about a lack of gore 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Get this while you can.  Oct. 31 or 200  free copies whichever comes first.........  Then the freebies are done!!  HURRY


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Great Work. Good covers.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Mathias, quit hogging the front page all the time will ya?

Just kidding, glad you're getting some exposure and sales.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Braveart (Aug 20, 2010)

Must be good things coming out of Houma!!
Braveart


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys yup, good things in Houma, LA.    

Sorry about the hogging man.


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello.  You're going great guns.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi! 
I'm trying to get your book, however I don't know where to put in the code? Thanks!

Nevermind! I was trying to get it in Amazon. I'm excited to read it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Belle2Be said:


> Hi!
> I'm trying to get your book, however I don't know where to put in the code? Thanks!
> 
> Nevermind! I was trying to get it in Amazon. I'm excited to read it!


I hope you got it. Smashwords is running very very slow today! Thanks for the interest!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Oooh...very cool!  I think I'll just mosey along over to smashwords and take a gander


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Go check it out and tell me if you like it or not.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Man, I need to get a 'real' kindle so that I can get Jim to read this!  He loves fantasy, dragons and sword fights ... might just be his cup of tea!  It's so hard to drag him to the computer though.  Is this in paperback form or am I just blind?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Man, I need to get a 'real' kindle so that I can get Jim to read this! He loves fantasy, dragons and sword fights ... might just be his cup of tea! It's so hard to drag him to the computer though. Is this in paperback form or am I just blind?


Its a good story and a fine teaser for "The Royal Dragoneers" which is coming out in October. Everyone Check the Kindle Daily Sunday!


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I wish "The Royal Dragoneers" was coming out sooner. I want to know more about that weird stag-riding elf dude. Do you think you'll do a preview before you release it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Read your snippet! Like it. I suppose this is in Kindle only too... 
Don't tell me I'm going to have to buy one just for you.


----------



## ecaggiani (Sep 7, 2010)

Free books are cooool


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by guys...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok - I've definitely got some reading to do this weekend and this is one of them!  I just wish I had a kindle


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Ok - I've definitely got some reading to do this weekend and this is one of them! I just wish I had a kindle


You can get these on your PC. Amazon has a kincle for PC app that is FREE. Take advantage of it. Even if you dont have a Kindle you can read Kindle books. I know you know this Julie, Im just letting the browsers know too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey it has been 7 days.  Whoo hoooo


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Mr. Mathias,
I'm just running into that scruffy beard of yours everywhere! I think I may actually be getting used to the beard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not gonna comment on that Flo...  I see you found the other free novella thread!  Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr. Mathias,
I'm so mad at davethedc right now, I don't know if I ever want to talk to him again. The way he treats his characters! They never hurt no one. How could he.
Finished Vanished last night! I loved it. Now I can move on to yours.
My computer is in its last throes of dying. Each page is a major task to open.
PS. I don't think you caught my post after my picture I posted in Writers cafe.
It was for your edification, Darling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok I will definatly go see said picture!!!!    Enjoy the stories.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> kjreader--
> 
> About your review--we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here as they are easy enough to find on each book's page on Amazon. However, it's good to hear that you enjoyed M.R.'s book!
> 
> ...


Didn't know that was a rule. Thanks for the update, Betsy. 
And hello, MRM!
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

bvlarson said:


> Didn't know that was a rule. Thanks for the update, Betsy.
> And hello, MRM!
> -BVL


Wow BVL that post is from over a month ago...lol I saw you all over the top 100 mythology today! Nice. Was it you who actually paid for the freebie today? Someone bought it even though its free... Go figure? Im not complaining though!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup. It's in the rules somewhere...I remember reading them at some point in time.

It's easier to post a link anyhow


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> Yup. It's in the rules somewhere...I remember reading them at some point in time.
> 
> It's easier to post a link anyhow


Hi Alice. How have you been?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Admin update: this thread has been locked, and members participating in a thread-bumping quid-pro-quo arrangement have been banned. See our Forum Decorum post for our board rules.


----------

